# Your user profile was not loaded correctly!



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

You have been logged on with a temporary profile. Changes you make to this profile will be lost when you log off. Please see the event log for details or contact your administrator. 

As you may have already guessed I am on a network in which I have to log into. I am just wondering what is the problem, I am not the only one with this problem. The room is all on the network and are running Windows Vista with updates automatically installed. Any further information details you need just tell me and I will gladly provide them. I have searched everywhere for the solution to this problem and could not find it. So if there is anyone here that can figure out a way to fix this problem it would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

Does your computer run a Novell client? I only ask that because I have seen Windows create a ghost profile, which is what it sounds like your computer has done, on computers that run Novell applications.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

No, it is whatever happens to ship with windows for networks. I am under a domain and I log into the computer through the domain. There a users with vista on the domain that log in and get this message; and I am the one that is trying to figure it out. If I logged into the computer with a profile that is for this computer specifically it does not give me this message.


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

Does this happen with newly created profiles on the domain? Have you always encountered this problem with Vista, or did this just happen recently?


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

We just got these machines with vista. They had business and we just made a image for enterprise and ghosted them. But I don't know about newly created profiles on the domain I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Nardog (Dec 27, 2008)

Click start, All Programs
Accessories
Right-click Command Prompt
Click Run As Administrator
Type the following: netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled
Press enter
Restart


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

heh. love the 1 year response :wink:


----------

